# Constipation Sufferers - Try FruitEze



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

HiI've been taking FruitEze (www.fruiteze.com) which is in the form of a thick jam and is all natural and consists of prunes, prune juice, raisins and dates and you can put it on toast, crackers, mix it with your cereal or just eat on its own.I've only been taking it since Tuesday night and on Wednesday I had two bowel movements - if you read the information on the website it can take 2 -7 days to have an effect and your BM's to become softer and better formed and within a few weeks you should be hopefully into a regular BM pattern.Up to now I'm very impressed because today Thursday as soon as I had my spoonful and my breakfast I was able to have a BM.They say in the beginning it can cause gas and bloating until your system gets used to it but after 3 - 10 days this should settle down. Part of it is due to the colon getting cleaned out and the good flora getting into your stomach. I've seen a remarkable difference in my bloating in the short space of time I've been taking it. It isn't unpleasant to take but it can leave a bit of a taste in your mouth but it's OK if you go clean your teeth after it. And I've felt a bit nauseous with it today but again think that's until my system gets used to it. But if it cures constipation I can put up with that.Just wanted to share this with everyone. It is expensive and for me because I'm UK based it was more so but hey if it works I'd pay the earth plus the jam comes in a 5lb jar and should last for 7 weeks. I reckon through time you will be able to reduce the recommended dose of 2 tablespoons once you become regular.So go check out the website!


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello Janet,I have been fighting IBS-C for approximately 5 years now, tried almost everything including Zelnorma and Amitiza and natural,holistic products, and diets. Everything worked at the beginning but after a couple of weeks to a couple of months it would stop working. Lately I had given up a little and gone back to over the counter laxatives but my goal is always not to rely on them and to retrain the gut...Anyway, I started taking the 2 tablespoons of FruitEze on Monday. I had the very worst gas ever, so so painful and I even felt nauseous and sweaty. I emailed the company on Tuesday evening and they immediately responded saying it was the adjustment. Today Saturday is my 6th day and at least the gas is much improved. Also I have been dividing the 2 tablespoons, am andpm and taking them between sips of digestive herbal teas.I have been having at least one small bowel movement every day. So it definitely works. However, I do feel like I have stuff back up...so I may have to resort to a laxative every now and then to really get things moving.I wanted to ask you if you have any particular diet you follow.I find it hard to "digest" protein, fat and starch so I stay away from meats and pasta. Usually I end up eating very small amounts of chicken and vegetables and broth based soups.So tired of it.HiI've been taking FruitEze (www.fruiteze.com) which is in the form of a thick jam and is all natural and consists of prunes, prune juice, raisins and dates and you can put it on toast, crackers, mix it with your cereal or just eat on its own.I've only been taking it since Tuesday night and on Wednesday I had two bowel movements - if you read the information on the website it can take 2 -7 days to have an effect and your BM's to become softer and better formed and within a few weeks you should be hopefully into a regular BM pattern.Up to now I'm very impressed because today Thursday as soon as I had my spoonful and my breakfast I was able to have a BM.They say in the beginning it can cause gas and bloating until your system gets used to it but after 3 - 10 days this should settle down. Part of it is due to the colon getting cleaned out and the good flora getting into your stomach. I've seen a remarkable difference in my bloating in the short space of time I've been taking it. It isn't unpleasant to take but it can leave a bit of a taste in your mouth but it's OK if you go clean your teeth after it. And I've felt a bit nauseous with it today but again think that's until my system gets used to it. But if it cures constipation I can put up with that.Just wanted to share this with everyone. It is expensive and for me because I'm UK based it was more so but hey if it works I'd pay the earth plus the jam comes in a 5lb jar and should last for 7 weeks. I reckon through time you will be able to reduce the recommended dose of 2 tablespoons once you become regular.So go check out the website![/quote]


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi MaryI do try to follow a healthy diet and with me no foods really aggravate my stomach it's just I'm severely constipated and if I do have a BM like everyone else I'm not having a good poop or feel like I'm emptied. The FruitEze for me was starting to help tremendously.My third dose gave me stomach pains but as I took it mid afternoon two hours afterwards I had to go poop and felt better for it and it was what I call a much better formed BM. But Thursday when I took the dose with breakfast I developed this terrible coldness, muscle aches and pains and felt like you shaky. I emailed the company and they said bloating and nauseau is the good flora starting to get into the stomach.I checked out side effects of potassium and what I was suffering was exactly the same symptoms as this - chills, fast heart beat, muscle pains etc. so I haven't had any since Thursday - the company said that I am either allergic to something in it or it is too much potassium.So maybe I only take one teaspoon every other night but the stuff does work and I am so upset that I can't take it as per everything I take because I do react to somuch stuff and there's a lot of stuff out there to help - me I react to everything.And the bloating was really disappearing.Keep us informed as to how you do - suppose 8% potassium in two doses is a lot though. Think my body couldn't handle it.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i found a recipe for making a jam similar to fruiteze on the following website. it doesn't include the raisins and prune juice but of course they could be added. http://health.howstuffworks.com/herbal-rem...nstipation1.htm


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Annie - I may give this a go.I wrote to the company because I wanted to know if they could tell me was it a normal reaction and they've said it's all natural ingredients and either I'm allergic to something in it (prunes, raisins, prune juice, figs) or maybe the potassium was too much - 8% in two tablespoons. I had a cracking headache and I noticed that my eyes and lids were puffy/swollen - so either I am allergic to something in it or the potassium was way too high for me. The side effects of potassium were exacty what I was experiencing. I felt like I was going through a detox reaction - a bit like Herxheimer Reaction. I often wonder if I have candida to be honest.Thing was the stuff was working - my bloating was reducing, the bowel movements were certainly getting better.I may try one teaspoon every other night and see what happens but I have to be honest and say I am a bit scared now because I wouldn't like to have another experience like I did on Thursday. I felt totally washed out on Friday but part of it was a feeling of depression because here again was something else I couldn't tolerate. Everything I take I had a bad reaction and I don't know why!But I've been having prunes on a morning so maybe it's not the prunes, I did buy some raisins on Monday and had a few and noticed then that my eyes looked a bit puffy. I can't eat yoghurt and love live natural yoghurt or even Activia yoghurt because my face puffs and so does my eyes.I'm wondering if it's the fact it has a lot of dried fruit and dried fruit I think contains sulphates so maybe it's that. So it's back to the drawing board again.Going to give flax seed powder a try but limit it to a teaspoon to see how I go. Had a bad reaction to flax seed oil so you can see what I'm up against!But maybe the jam you've recommended might be OK. So thank you for that.


----------



## 13931 (Jul 17, 2006)

janetmtt said:


> I'm wondering if it's the fact it has a lot of dried fruit and dried fruit I think contains sulphates so maybe it's that. So it's back to the drawing board again.


I use this recipe and make it with organic dried fruits so there are no additives. http://www.cancerlynx.com/fruitpaste.htmlJean


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Oh thanks for that.Does organic dried fruit differ from ordinary dried fruit as I am wondering about the sulphates in them?


----------



## 13931 (Jul 17, 2006)

janetmtt said:


> Oh thanks for that.Does organic dried fruit differ from ordinary dried fruit as I am wondering about the sulphates in them?


Organic dry fruits are untreated which means no added sulphur or anything else. This is from Wikipedia:"Commercially prepared dried fruit may contain added sulfur dioxide which can trigger asthma in sensitive individuals, though dried fruit without sulfur dioxide is also available, particularly in health stores. The sulphur is added to "fix" the color of the product. "Organic" dried fruit is produced without sulphur which results in dark fruit and the flavour is much more characteristic of the fresh fruit."Good luck,Jean


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi I was interested to hear that you had the same reaction and that it might be too much potassium or an allergy. Interesting.Last night I ended up taking Senna tablets because I was so backed up it was really painful...So far have had a couple of bowel movements but the result is thin stools which makes me think the pipes are still clogged...(sorry for the details but any advice is welcome).But starting tomorrow I will try again! I think maybe a very light dinner, like broth, and then just a teaspoon of the jam with coffee when I get up. See how that works.By the way, I also have another "jam" recipie that I got from a website for nurses who work with the elderly and their constipation problems:in equal parts mix-prune juice or mashed cooked prune or baby food prune dessert-applesauce-bran (like a cereal)Eat 2 Tablespoons a dayIt worked for me for a while but as usual...and it seems like I always end up needing that little extra, a stimulant, to really make things work relatively normally. That seems to be my main problem, the stimulant part...And I have yet to find something not chemical that works.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Hi MaryThat recipe sounds quite good so am going to have a go making it I'm also going to try the other jam recipe and use the organic dried fruits as I think sulphate was maybe the reason for the puffy face. Do you just use dried fruits and ordinary jar of apple sauce - or do you make the apple sauce from fresh apples? Do you always used dried fruit because I don't think I've ever seen fresh prunes (I may be sounding a bit thick on this one!).However the other problems I experienced I think was too much potassium. And I found it was really helping me and believe if I had continued the proper dose over a period of time I would have been sorted out. I stopped taking it after my dose on Thursday morning and haven't had any since but I am going to try taking just a teaspoon at bedtime. The first night I took a teaspoon on tuesday and I did go to the loo first think Wed a.m. - so I just think it's a big shame I can't take it. Strange though that you have had similar feelings with it - I felt a bit spaced out on Thursday - did you feel like this. And also it's the usual thing that you only ever here the good testimonials on their website. I think myself though that it was a heck of a lot of potassium for one to take and I've read articles where potassium supplements should only ever be taken under the supervision of your GP so if you think about it if you are having this much every day there's bound to be a build up in your system. But it helped my bloating too. Even my partner commented that it was quite a lot to take 2 tablespoons per day. So Friday I ended up taking Senokot, which hardly worked, took some on Saturday night and still have hardly been so will need to take some tonight because I feel like I'm backed up - but Senokot takes about 3 nights to start working on me. Must try another brand of senna as these don't seem to do much for me.Keep us informed though how you get on with the FruitEze. JFR - thanks for the info on organic dried fruit - I'll buy that in future because of the sulphate dioxides in non-organic ones. And I'm going to try all these recipes that people have so kindly given me. I'm just totally fed up with this constipation and like everyone else when I don't have a decent BM I bloat up terrible.You get to thinking will this ever end!


----------



## Mary5 (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Janet,I use the regular prune juice in the supermarket (but the organic kind, or 100% prune juice), and the regular applesauce-with no sugar added. Yes, it is rare to find fresh prunes, you can just put them in water to soak overnight or boil them for a little and leave them in that same water overnight.The oatmeal is supposed to soothe and soften. That jam is used by nurses in nursing homes...it is good.However, I find that prunes give me SO much gas! I changed to figs for a while and that worked well too. All variations on the same theme!I haven't been back on the FruitEze yet, I got a little scared with the reaction I had. Had to take senna to get things moving. I boiled some figs today to have one tonight and one tomorrow morning. Maybe with some senna tea. Also I ordered a magnesium combo supplement. Magnesium supplements worked quite well for a while too. It has been a while so I thought I could try it again and get away from the senna or bisacodyl. Have you tried magnesium supplements? They have worked very well for some people.Hi MaryThat recipe sounds quite good so am going to have a go making it I'm also going to try the other jam recipe and use the organic dried fruits as I think sulphate was maybe the reason for the puffy face. Do you just use dried fruits and ordinary jar of apple sauce - or do you make the apple sauce from fresh apples? Do you always used dried fruit because I don't think I've ever seen fresh prunes (I may be sounding a bit thick on this one!).However the other problems I experienced I think was too much potassium. And I found it was really helping me and believe if I had continued the proper dose over a period of time I would have been sorted out. I stopped taking it after my dose on Thursday morning and haven't had any since but I am going to try taking just a teaspoon at bedtime. The first night I took a teaspoon on tuesday and I did go to the loo first think Wed a.m. - so I just think it's a big shame I can't take it. Strange though that you have had similar feelings with it - I felt a bit spaced out on Thursday - did you feel like this. And also it's the usual thing that you only ever here the good testimonials on their website. I think myself though that it was a heck of a lot of potassium for one to take and I've read articles where potassium supplements should only ever be taken under the supervision of your GP so if you think about it if you are having this much every day there's bound to be a build up in your system. But it helped my bloating too. Even my partner commented that it was quite a lot to take 2 tablespoons per day. So Friday I ended up taking Senokot, which hardly worked, took some on Saturday night and still have hardly been so will need to take some tonight because I feel like I'm backed up - but Senokot takes about 3 nights to start working on me. Must try another brand of senna as these don't seem to do much for me.Keep us informed though how you get on with the FruitEze. JFR - thanks for the info on organic dried fruit - I'll buy that in future because of the sulphate dioxides in non-organic ones. And I'm going to try all these recipes that people have so kindly given me. I'm just totally fed up with this constipation and like everyone else when I don't have a decent BM I bloat up terrible.You get to thinking will this ever end![/quote]


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Haven't tried magnesium because I have a similar reaction to magnesium as potassium.I took senokot for 3 nights to try and have a good BM but even this doesnt seem to have produced the results I wanted - had pains all day yesterday. However last night I took only one teaspoon of FruitEze and I've been to the toilet this morning - not a good BM but at least I've been. So may take this every other night - feel like I'm backed up and the other way would be to do a bowel cleanse which does work wonders for clearing you out. With not taking FE since Thursday, of course I've been full of wind and gas all night.I actually got some flax powder yesterday so will give that a go.And I intend to try out your recipe - must be fairly easy to do if you don't have to do the apple sauce from fresh apples. I have a feeling though that prunes seem to make me feel a bit spaced out.Keep us informed as to how you go - will you take FE again or leave it. They said it could take 2-7 days even 14 days to get into a regular pattern. I found it did help me but couldn't stand how I felt. But maybe every other night might be the answer.Will keep you posted.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

MaryCan I ask - when you made up the jam yourself from the prune, apple and bran - did you get any effects like you did from the FruitEze or were you side effect free?Thanks


----------

